# Mithotec-Klasse



## Saber5 (20. Mai 2017)

Ich versuche als Schulprojekt, derzeit eine Datenbankanbindung mit Java zu machen. Jetzt bin ich auf Mithotec gestoßen und hab mir dort die Java-Datei heruntergeladen und in Eclipse geöffnet. Jetzt muss ich, ja die Werte noch so verändern, dass das Programm auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann etc.
Dies möchte ich in einer eigenen Klasse machen, bloß wie mache ich das?
Ich wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## mrBrown (20. Mai 2017)

Welche Java-Datei hast du denn runtergeladen? Oder meinst du die jar?


----------



## Saber5 (20. Mai 2017)

Ich habe die jat-Datei runtergeladen und in Eclipse geladen unter Build Path


----------



## JStein52 (21. Mai 2017)

Und was erwartest du jetzt ? Dieses Mithotec ist ja eine Sammlung von Klassen die die Datenbank kapseln sollen. Das wird hier im Forum kaum jemand kennen und die Doku/Tutorials dazu sind ja spärlich bis null.


----------



## Saber5 (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hab es richtig gehabt, bloß nen riesen Gedankenfehler gemacht. Wer die Lösung bitte mal pn mir kurz schreiben


----------



## mrBrown (22. Mai 2017)

Saber5 hat gesagt.:


> Wer die Lösung


hat oder haben möchte?


----------



## Saber5 (22. Mai 2017)

haben möchte 
Scheiß Gedanken


----------

